# suggested route to faro from bairitz



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

am looking for a plesant route to faro portugal, non motorway preffered, will be crossing at bairitz area
suggestions please, if you have travelled the route

Paul


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Portsmouth to Caen ferry then it is an easy drive down the Coast non motorway
Eddie


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Here is a direct route - Hope it comes through

Extesion is not allowed 

Can be sent by email send pm if you want it map + directions


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Red0ne said:


> Hi all
> 
> am looking for a plesant route to faro portugal, non motorway preffered, will be crossing at bairitz area
> suggestions please, if you have travelled the route
> ...


Paul,

You did not say what time of the year you were travelling but here's a winter route with two options.

San Sebastian, A15 Irutzun, N1 Vitoria, Burgos, Madrid, N1V Cordoba, Seville, A49 Ayamonte & IP1 ? Faro.

Or San Sebastian, Irutzun, Vitoria, Burgos, N620 Valladolid, A62 Salamanca, N630 Caceres, N630/N5 Badajoz, A6 Evora, IP2 Beja & IP2/A2 Faro.

The road numbering in Spain & Portugal is in the process of being changed, basically the N 1 - V are being given motorway status and changed to A roads. I've used the old numbers in places but you will be able to follow the routes OK.

Don


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Both good routes Don


----------

